# The forum moderators



## nickvc (Aug 12, 2010)

Having witnessed several disagreements on the forum and some that offenders call into question the right of our moderators to censure or ban members I feel it's up to the forum to unite behind Noxx and his chosen moderators. This forum remains vibrant and honest due to the diligence of all the moderators and their shared knowledge I for one would have it no other way. If you agree with this comment please post a reply that disgruntled members can be directed to leaving no doubt that we all give them our full support and that the rules of the forum will be upheld for the good of all.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 12, 2010)

This forum is expertly run, the leadership here has my sincere thanks for all their efforts.


----------



## Oz (Aug 12, 2010)

Many hours (without financial compensation) are spent by our wonderful moderators in keeping this forum in the top shape it is in.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 12, 2010)

honest to God, were it not for this forum & the freely-shared expertise of kind moderators, i wouldn't be going for a pour today - and maybe keeping my electricity on.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 12, 2010)

They do a great job, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Aug 12, 2010)

Since everything inside this forum is free, anyone who doesn't agree the rules is free to leave. It's so easy (if you don't have a problem with your ego) !


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as I'm concern, it's thumbs up for Mr. Noxx & his expert moderators.
Thanks to all of you today my "golden dreams" have come true!

Philddreamer


----------



## darshevo (Aug 12, 2010)

The Noxx and his moderators run this site exactly the way I would. There is no reason to tolerate users who cause trouble or argue for the sake of argument. I appreciate how posts meant to inflame are generally stopped before they get a chance to get traction. 


Keep up the excellent work guys!

-Lance


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Noxx couldn't have picked his moderators any better,and I have no idea how we were lucky enough to get him as our leader.
But I am glad we have him as our leader.

Jim


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 12, 2010)

You're in someone else's home. Act like it. If you don't like their rules, the door is unlocked.


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2010)

This forum is the best source of refining information anywhere, a very decent and respectable site for anyone who wants to learn, and learn from some of the most knowledgeable people in the business, who volunteer there time to helping us achieve our goals, we all owe respect and a big thank you to all of our forum moderators and leaders, and the other great people (members) who make this forum what it has become.
THANK YOU MODERATORS (yes I yelled it).


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope I speak for the other moderators when I extend my thanks for the support we are receiving. I've moderated long enough to know that if a board is allowed to run loose, it doesn't take long until all the valued members are gone, leaving those that prefer the fight to keep a board running. Once that happens, it's not long before such a board is useless. 

Most importantly, I'd like to thank you folks for trusting me with your values. It's not easy to take advice from unknown sources.

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thumbs up to all involved.


----------



## metatp (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the best forum I have ever been on, and I don't just mean forums for PM recovery. I mean all forums.

Thanks to all moderators, Noxx, and the many other contributors.

Tom


----------



## Mrslow55 (Aug 17, 2010)

This forum rocks! There is not a better forum that I have found anywhere on the net. PERIOD. If some people can't appreciate what you have worked so hard to create, they probably won't be missed. 
Rick


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, there are a lot of people we don't miss.

Jim


----------

